# Omega Seamaster Pre-Bond only



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

(supposed to be in Owners clubs) :huh:

And i've painted the plip now too.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Like this you mean?:










I think if we start having owners clubs for each and every obscure 80s or 90s Omega this forum section will get rather messy rather quickly!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Glad its got its plip back ^^

Not so sure about the socks though...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> Like this you mean?:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if we start having owners clubs for each and every obscure 80s or 90s Omega this forum section will get rather messy rather quickly!


 I agree to be honest, it was just an idle moment sorry :teethsmile:

That looks mint and a good reference point for me, I never realised the bezel in the area around the crystal was brushed stainless, I assumed it was polished. So much appreciated. Might re-brush mine at some point 



Daveyboyz said:


> Glad its got its plip back ^^
> 
> Not so sure about the socks though...


 about 4 quid for a pack of 6 at Asda if you fancy some :laugh:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> That looks mint and a good reference point for me, I never realised the bezel in the area around the crystal was brushed stainless, I assumed it was polished. So much appreciated. Might re-brush mine at some point


 Yes I was thinking the same. Mine actually doesn't look too bad in normal light, that pic does it no favours but a bit of careful scotch brite style brushing round that section would make a big positive difference, like it does on SMP clasps. The tricky part will be either getting the bezel off or masking the black Alu insert.

Mine is the same model and year as Mach's by the way. Supposedly the rarest of the Pre-Bonds, namely Auto full size. There are reckoned to be loads fewer of these than the quartz and/or mid size (one estimate I saw was less than 5% of total production) but in our survey so far 66% have them!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

All my Omegas are pre Bond :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> All my Omegas are pre Bond :yes:


 Good point so My new club is fine! :teethsmile:



Padders said:


> Yes I was thinking the same. Mine actually doesn't look too bad in normal light, that pic does it no favours but a bit of careful scotch brite style brushing round that section would make a big positive difference, like it does on SMP clasps. The tricky part will be either getting the bezel off or masking the black Alu insert.
> 
> Mine is the same model and year as Mach's by the way. Supposedly the rarest of the Pre-Bonds, namely Auto full size. There are reckoned to be loads fewer of these than the quartz and/or mid size (one estimate I saw was less than 5% of total production) but in our survey so far 66% have them!


 Its amazing what a wipe over with furniture polish Mr Sheen or the like does for the insert. I've just done mine. In fact a light wipe over and the watch has come up lovely. Oh and I re did my lume pip with knifing putty and then dabbed it with a Staedtler fine lume marker pen. Its amazingly a perfect match for the rest of the lume :teethsmile:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

So far its without doubt my favourite watch.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Krispy said:


> And I seem to remember you letting that go for a ridiculous price. I still have the bruises on my shins from kicking myself for not biting your hand off...


 They are nice, treat yourself


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> Yes I was thinking the same. Mine actually doesn't look too bad in normal light, that pic does it no favours but a bit of careful scotch brite style brushing round that section would make a big positive difference, like it does on SMP clasps. The tricky part will be either getting the bezel off or masking the black Alu insert.
> 
> Mine is the same model and year as Mach's by the way. Supposedly the rarest of the Pre-Bonds, namely Auto full size. There are reckoned to be loads fewer of these than the quartz and/or mid size (one estimate I saw was less than 5% of total production) but in our survey so far 66% have them!


 Sorry to quote you twice, but I've just done mine with a girl friends nail file (the wife might have some such they are like a piece of sand paper on a long strip of card board nail file not wife). If you use the smooth side face down on the metal it is curved and working round slowly gives the perfect finish! Keep it away from the insert and it won't affect the sapphire anyhow. :teethsmile:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Well it is worth thinking about for sure. I will take a look.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Are replacement bezels available for these? Even non Omega ones?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Are replacement bezels available for these? Even non Omega ones?


 don't know to be honest a full make over is probably possible at a price, but cheque book restos are never so much fun 

then you loose the personality and the years, nope better with your birds nail files



Padders said:


> Well it is worth thinking about for sure. I will take a look.


 I'll get pics up on one of the week end threads she is looking lovely now


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> Are replacement bezels available for these? Even non Omega ones?


 A big definitive No. The separate bezel is obsolete as a part and unobtainable. When you ask for a replacement bezel, STS or OSC will offer a full replacement case which includes crystal, crown, bezel and caseback at a cost of around £525 (plus VAT I think). I have never seen any aftermarket bezels for these. That said, it isn't the full bezel which is normally available aftermarket anyhow, just the insert usually and I haven't seen one for this and even if I did I probably wouldn't bother as they are usually crap, certainly the Bond ones are.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> don't know to be honest a full make over is probably possible at a price, but cheque book restos are never so much fun
> 
> then you loose the personality and the years, nope better with your birds nail files
> 
> I'll get pics up on one of the week end threads she is looking lovely now


 i agree \/ but would be nice to know :yes:












Padders said:


> A big definitive No. The separate bezel is obsolete as a part and unobtainable. When you ask for a replacement bezel, STS or OSC will offer a full replacement case which includes crystal, crown, bezel and casebook at a cost of around £525 (plus VAT I think). I have never seen any aftermarket bezels for these. That said, it isn't the full bezel which is normally available aftermarket anyhow, just the insert usually and I haven't seen one for this and even if I did I probably wouldn't bother as they are usually crap, certainly the Bond ones are.


 My apologise I had meant insert. :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> i agree \/ but would be nice to know :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No apology needed, if I sounded terse it is because I have already travelled far down the road of replacing bits on Omegas and when you hit a dead end like this it is v frustrating. I have just checked my mails and in fact the case replacement quote was £510 including VAT so not as horrific as some more modern Omega pieces but a bit silly when the watch, even mint would only ever be worth a grand tops. No the only way I can see to get a decent bezel is to scour Ebay like a hawk. Which I do!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Padders said:


> No apology needed, if I sounded terse it is because I have already travelled far down the road of replacing bits on Omegas and when you hit a dead end like this it is v frustrating. I have just checked my mails and in fact the case replacement quote was £510 including VAT so not as horrific as some more modern Omega pieces but a bit silly when the watch, even mint would only ever be worth a grand tops. No the only way I can see to get a decent bezel is to scour Ebay like a hawk. Which I do!


 :thumbsup: I know trying to find a second hand for the above Calypso. It's lost about 4mm due to age (corrosion)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

If the edge of the bezel next to the dial only is slightly worn or scuffed, then smoothing round with said nail file will even things out take the paint off uniform and just create a silver edge, abut the silver bezel, ensuring it blends in and takes the eye away from damage there.

(see my other thread about a bit of tlc the pics show it has made an improvement).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Well, does anybody have the original version of this watch? The one that is emblematic of a Mercedes, not the stumpy handed one.

Later,
William


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Stumpy handed? How rude! The Merc hands fitted to the first run of these in the 80s were shamelessly aping Rolex whereas the sword hands shown here hark back to Omega's design innovation in the 50s and 60s which was so successful that when the MOD laid down a spec for a mil watch in the 60s, to comply, Rolex had to ditch the Merc hands and use sword hands to get the sub accepted whereas the SM300 waltzed it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Padders said:


> Stumpy handed? How rude! The Merc hands fitted to the first run of these in the 80s were shamelessly aping Rolex whereas the sword hands shown here hark back to Omega's design innovation in the 50s and 60s which was so successful that when the MOD laid down a spec for a mil watch in the 60s, to comply, Rolex had to ditch the Merc hands and use sword hands to get the sub accepted whereas the SM300 waltzed it.


 As I recall, at the time the MoD were deciding on design specifications for a diver's watch Omega was selling its second version of the Seamaster 300. The second version used "stick" hands of which the hour hand was somewhat longer than the 200m pictured above. I think many will agree that the SM300 second version's hour hand was more aesthetically acceptable than the 80's version. Anyway, the hour hand in question was replaced with the sword hand, presumably to render it more identifiable. This is my example of Omega's civilian version of what the MoD finally chose as the hand set:










In my mind, the MoD's hand set is actually the opposite arrangement to what Omega chose for the second version of the eighties Seamaster. I suspect the notion behind placing so much emphasis on the minute hand with the eighties version was that it was the hand performing the key function for diving.

Now that, that has been said, I still think the hand in question is stumpy. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> (supposed to be in Owners clubs) :huh:
> 
> And i've painted the plip now too.


 I see Nige has just resigned from this club. Be honest, who saw that coming? Shame it wasn't offered over here though!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> I see Nige has just resigned from this club. Be honest, who saw that coming? Shame it wasn't offered over here though!


 :biggrin: fair enough I tend to try and share them out my last one went on here. I'm a fair chap.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> :biggrin: fair enough I tend to try and share them out my last one went on here. I'm a fair chap.


 Dude its your watch. Personally I list on both at the same time. If you want to sell it quick then the dark side is a good spot but be aware that had I seen it in time, I would have given more than you let it go for. Just a point to ponder...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Padders said:


> Dude its your watch. Personally I list on both at the same time. If you want to sell it quick then the dark side is a good spot but be aware that had I seen it in time, I would have given more than you let it go for. Just a point to ponder...


 Thank you sir though I'm not greedy it was a price I felt fair :yes:

Though I'm probably not a dude :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It must have been caused by the talk of stumpyness. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

NOS, nicely humming...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Is this pre bond enough?


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Here is my 1960's Seamaster chrono i have only ever seen a couple of these for sale and ive had it for 10 years cant remember if its a 321 or not i had it replated a few years ago. And serviced, i have a new dial but cant make myself replace this one.

there is currently one for sale on chrono 24 with a god awful redial


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi can a mod sort this out for me please i thought i was editing but its all gone a bit pete tong if you have to delete the last post and ill do it again the more i try to fix it the worse it gets oops:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris 810 said:


> Hi can a mod sort this out for me please i thought i was editing but its all gone a bit pete tong if you have to delete the last post and ill do it again the more i try to fix it the worse it gets oops:


 Done


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Ok so mucked this up a bit last night



Chris 810 said:


> Here is my 1960's Seamaster chrono i have only ever seen a couple of these for sale and ive had it for 10 years cant remember if its a 321 or not i had it replated a few years ago. And serviced, i have a new dial but cant make myself replace this one.
> 
> there is currently one for sale on chrono 24 with a god awful redial


 So after posting this i had a bit of a think went upstairs and pulled the back off it

movement is an 861 wheras most of these i have seen are 321. The movement number i checked using the exellent " how to date your vintage watch post on here " gives a 1968 date, looking up the 861 movement google says it was introduced in 1968 in the speedmaster, so this looks like it was one of the first with the new movement ( got to be worth more money right ) :toot:

movement photos below



















The complexity of that thing makes my head spin

a very wearable and accurate Seamaster chrono with no water resistance ( go figure )


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I remember that pre bond...that started this all...looking back at it now it looks like a child's diver's watch nothing to do with stumpyness @William_Wilson more the fact i had to superglue the bezel on after it fell off. It was a bit (read lot) shot at when i got it tbh. when i cleaned the gunk out the bracelet all the pins fell out. So good so Omega?

Nay it was pretty much shot at when I received it. My 400 quid could have been better spent. Why i let it go on the dark side for 160 in the end all it was worth. Only had in 4 weeks.

I'd have been better with a new fake rolex.

though it did tell the time properly just the body work was crap...


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

My 1977 Omega Seamaster 1020, pre Bond I believe (although I always feel a little Mr Bond wearing it)


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Retailed out in March '64.









JJ


----------

